# Diy Sand Castle



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

I know it may sound crazy but listen to this.

What you do is determin your shape with all the peices, then cover them with Aqaurium sealent, then roll in sand then add all the peices back together. 

Comment what you think.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I think you need to give us more details. Is this something you've actually tried or read about somewhere?


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

sounds difficult:-(


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

read about it going to do it


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Basically rolling blocks in silicon then sand and then siliconing the blocks to form a castle, like sand rolled legos if I understand correctly. It would work but seems a messy hassle


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

Varkolak said:


> Basically rolling blocks in silicon then sand and then siliconing the blocks to form a castle, like sand rolled legos if I understand correctly. It would work but seems a messy hassle


I would agree with that. For the time and effort put into it you could purchase one at your LFS. I mean if you have the time and do not mind then go for it, post pictures, let us see how it comes out. For now, I will buy mine.


----------

